# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Kích hoạt Google Prompt để cải thiện bảo mật 2 lớp

## benjamin239

Bạn có biết các tài khoản online của bạn luôn đứng trước nguy cơ bị các hacker "tấn công", do đó để bảo vệ tài khoản online của bạn một cách "an toàn" nhất là sử dụng bảo mật 2 lớp. Tuy nhiên điểm hạn chế lớn nhất của tính năng bảo mật 2 lớp là “dài dòng”, phải thực hiện thêm nhiều bước, mất nhiều thời gian, do đó hầu hết người dùng đều “ngại” sử dụng tính năng này.

Mới đây Google vừa giới thiệu tính năng bảo mật 2 lớp cải tiến dễ sử dụng hơn mang tên Google Prompt, biến hai bước chứng thực thành hai bước xác nhận.

*Kích hoạt Google Prompt cho tài khoản Google:*


Trước khi sử dụng Google Prompt, bước đầu tiên bạn cần làm là kích hoạt bảo mật 2 lớp cho tài khoản Google của mình. Nếu đã kích hoạt bảo mật 2 lớp bạn có thể bỏ qua bước này.

- Truy cập myaccount.google.com, sau đó đăng nhập tài khoản Google của bạn.

- Tiếp theo click chọn *Signing in to Google* và thực hiện các bước để kích hoạt bảo mật 2 lớp.

- Click chọn *Get Started*, sau đó nhập mật khẩu tài khoản Google của bạn một lần nữa để bắt đầu quá trình thiết lập.

- Nhập số điện thoại của bạn để nhận mã các nhận bằng tin nhắn SMS hoặc cuộc gọi thoại, sau đó click chọn "*Try it*".

Hệ thống của Google sẽ gửi mã đăng nhập qua tin nhắn SMS hoặc thông qua cuộc gọi đến vào số điện thoại mà bạn vừa nhập ở trên. Nhập mã đăng nhập(6 ký tự) điền vào ô yêu cầu, rồi click chọn *"Next"* để tiếp tục.

- Cuối cùng click chọn* Turn On* để kích hoạt bảo mật 2 lớp.



Sau khi kích hoạt bảo mật 2 lớp, bước tiếp theo là kích hoạt Google Prompt.

- Trên trang 2-Step Verification page, cuộn xuống tìm* Google Prompt* tại mục *Set up alternative second step*, sau đó click chọn *Add phone* rồi click chọn *Get Started.*

- Chọn thiết bị của bạn từ Menu Dropdown. Nếu không nhìn thấy thiết bị xuất hiện:

+ Nếu sử dụng iPhone, tải Google Search app và đăng nhập tài khoản Google của bạn trước khi sử dụng Google Prompt.

+ Nếu sử dụng Android, bạn phải cập nhật *Google Play Services* trước tiên.

- Sau khi đã lựa chọn xong thiết bị di động của bạn, click chọn *Next.*

- Nếu thiết lập đúng cách, bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo trên thiết bị mà bạn đang cố gắng kết nối. Mở khóa thiết bị và nhấn chọn *Yes* để kích hoạt Google Prompt.

*Tham khảo thêm một số bài viết dưới đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thành công!*

----------

